# [T] Two Worlds 2



## MrDeephouse (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe TW2 hier in der Premium Edition liegen, welches ich durch habe. Nun würde ich es gerne gegen ein anderes Game tauschen. DVD muss zum Spielen nicht im Laufwerk liegen. Spiel ist wie neu!

Interessiert bin ich an allem möglichen - bietet einfach mal was an an Games. Gerne auch BR-Filme.


----------



## MrDeephouse (5. Juli 2011)

keiner irgendwas anzubieten? irgendein Game, was mich länger als 15h vorm PC fesselt?


----------



## MrDeephouse (30. September 2011)

und ein letztes mal hoch 

irgendjemand wird doch ein Game zum Tauschen haben?


----------

